# Das neue Bayern TV - Hier Exklusiv das Programm



## dianelized20 (23 Feb. 2017)

10-12 Uhr : Uli erklärt seine Steuertricks nach dem Motto : Legal, illegal, scheißegal
12-14 Uhr : Kalle Rummenigge und die Kunst des Uhrenschmuggels
14-16 Uhr : Champions League Finale 1999. Oh wie war das schön
16-18 Uhr: Ratgeberstunde mit Franck Ribery - der richtige Umgang mit Kindern
18-20 Uhr: Brennos Kochstunde - So flambieren sie richtig.
20-22 Uhr: Knastalltag in der JVA Landsberg: Privilegien und Sonderrechte des Uli H.
22-00 Uhr: Frauentausch Classic: Frau Brandner zu Gast bei Mario Gomez
00-02 Uhr: Familien im Brennpunkt: Die Brenos
02-04 Uhr: Wdh. Doku: Ritterrüstungen und Schilde mit Paul Breitner
04-06 Uhr: Wdh. Doha ist dahoam: Internationalisierung um jeden Preis


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2017)

jo mei, sauber


----------



## krawutz (24 Feb. 2017)

Und kein Thema über die besondere Ausbildung von Schiedsrichtern ? wink2

Ich könnte mir auch eine Tiersendung vorstellen, in der es besonders um Robben und Schwalben geht.


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Feb. 2017)

08-10 Uhr : (K)ein Spiel dauert 90 Minuten: Schluss ist erst wenn Bayern gewinnt


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> 08-10 Uhr : (K)ein Spiel dauert 90 Minuten: Schluss ist erst wenn Bayern gewinnt




*...alles in Berlin live erlebt !!!*


----------



## cmaxfahrer (4 März 2017)

Dein Leben muss verdammt langweilig sein, oder du alternativ eine extrem verbitterte Person!

Ich weiße ausdrücklich drauf hin das diese Antwort rein auf dieses ewige Bayern gehate seitens des TE´s bezogen ist und nichts mit seiner Arbeit im und fürs Forum zu tun hat.


----------



## tassilo (5 März 2017)

Stell dir vor,es gibt keine Bayern dann hättest du und noch ein paar andere niemanden die auf den FC Bayern neidig sein könnten und die Championsliga wie die Österreicher nur im Fernseher anschauen. Das würde dir sicher gefallen !!:thumbup:


----------

